# Version Ipad et jeux



## meowito (27 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me tourne vers vous pour avoir un conseil avant achat 

J'envisage d'acheter un Ipad pour remplacer ma tablette (Android) en fin de vie. Mon utilisation principale est le jeu, ainsi que le surf, mail etc.
Pour ces derniers, je sais que tout Ipad fera l'affaire, par contre pour les jeux?

J'hésite donc entre l'Ipad 2017 et l'Ipad pro (9.7).

Sachant que je joue à des jeux qui demandent pas mal de ressources (le principal étant Lineage 2 Revolution), l'Ipad 2017 serait il suffisant pour faire tourner ce genre de jeu 3D de façon parfaitement fluide (et à haut de détail graphique)?

Si la différence entre le 2017 et le Pro est minime, l'écart de prix de 200€ me semble trop important. 

Merci par avance à tous


----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,

Si tu n’as absolument pas besoin du pencil et que l’iPad pro 9,7 propose 2 Go de ram tout comme l’iPad 2017, l’écart de prix ne se justifie pas au vu de ton utilisation. Je vote donc pour l’iPad 2017.
Quant à prendre un iPad pro, autant rajouter une centaine d’euros et se rabattre sur le 10,5 .


----------

